# dnsteam.de mit router ?



## melistik (18. November 2003)

Ich habe mir einen Apach Webserver gebastelt.
Es klappt auch alles, am PC Selbst und aus dem Lan kann ich auch auf den
Webserver zugreifen. Nun wollte ich den Webserver auch "online stellen".
Dieses habe ich versucht mit dem Service von dnsteam.de zu lösen,
doch irgendwie klappt es nicht. Ich stelle ein Verbindung mit einem Router her,
es ist ein Barricade SMC7004ABR. Ich vermute, dass man nur auf meinen Webserver zugreifen kann, da der Webserver dazwischen "hängt". Was muss
ich auf dem Router einstellen, oder liegt es an etwas anderem ?
Danke schon mal im Vorraus  mfg meli


----------



## Arne Buchwald (18. November 2003)

Port-Forwarding ....

... aber wenn du ein Produkt von DNSTeam in Anspruch nimmst, sollten die auch den entsprechenden Support leisten.


----------

